# Breeding my platys :]



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

So I just wanted to post what platys I am breeding. I am wondering what colored fry they will come out with.

One of my males a swordtail:









My Green Lantern Platy Female:









My first Hifin which is a male:









The last one which is a hifin female:









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice! I have no idea what color will come out of those.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

There really is no way to say what colors will be, unless you know who mates with who. They will be pretty tho, I can see that. Those are very pretty fish.


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish i could get my hands on some hifins!!! Thats my goal to have every kind of swordtail  my crappy town dont have much


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah I found them at petco. I havent found any other store that carries them around here. I was so happy to find them. The swordtail is my favorite. Ill post pictures when I get the babies :]


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I like that little Atlantis decoration. I wanted one but don't feel like spending $10 on something that small. I had seen this pyramid decoration that I wanted too but same thing.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

The atlantis one is quite small. When I got it from petsmart it was only 3$. I know they are remodeling a lot of petsmarts so they are coming out with new things.


----------

